# Clomid for Unexplained Infertility



## 123daisy (Aug 7, 2005)

Hiya,
I am due to start taking clomid tommorrow and was wondering if there are any others taking it for unexplained infertility?  
I always ovulate naturally but my NHS gynea has suggested we try it as a possible 'boost' to the system before going further down the assisted route with IUI.  I have been prg before but sadly I had a misc at 11 weeks and have never conceived since.  
We're desperate to try anything but am a bit nervous about taking it as I'm scared of the the side effects - what is it really like, and will it be a problem at work? I've just started a new job, and am managing a 'challenging' individual.  I keep thinking I'll be having crazy hot flushed just when I need to keep my cool.    
Any advice would be great!!
thanks, Daisy x x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

MY cousin was put into the unexplianed catagory and was on clomid to boost things. Clomid made her sick so they tried her on Metformin and she gave birth to twins on the 21st of this month!

Bendybird,x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Believe it or not I'm in the 'unexplained' category (even with my single polycystic ovary and blocked tube)
The side effects can be a bit of a pain, but as my old riding instructor used to say "no pain no gain!"

Best bit of addvice someone gave me was to take the pill at night before bed - it seems to mostly work for me. I have some hot flushes during the day but mostly they happen at night.

Good luck with the   pills

Debs


----------



## 123daisy (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks for the advice Debs and Bendybird, I'll take it at night and see what happens then. 
I know they said there is a small risk of twins but hey, that doesn't put me off!  Might just keep my mini fan in the desk drawer though, just in case...
cheers, Daisy


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hiya

Im not in the unexplained category, I just dont ovulate unmedicated  

What I can say is that on 50mg of Clomid I had zero side effects, not so much as a pain, a headache or a hot flush!  On 100mg I get the very occasional hot flush, it lasts maybe a half hour and it doesnt happen every cycle, i think more so if im tired or run down.  Most cycles I am symptom free.  Everyone reacts differently on Clomid but I wouldnt worry.

Sorry to hear your news about you m/c and best of luck on Clomid.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## fiwi (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi Daisy,
I have unexplained infertility and I've just had my second course of clomid. The first one didnt cause me any side effect, and in the second one I had a bad headache on day 2 but it could have been a coincidence. Reading the threads on this site, you will see that drugs affect people in different ways but but don't get side effects.
Good luck with it!   fiwi


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya, I'm not unexplained and don't ovulate naturally, but I have read many girls on here just like you who are given clomid as a boost so it seems quite normal.  Good luck   xxx


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

HIya - I'm in the unexplained category - they don't seem to be able to put their fingers on my problem - they're just guessing that I dont' ovulate naturally, but Clomid appears to have helped me do that this month, so it's a move in the right direction!!

Good luck and loads of love,
Chris xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi

I am not unexplained but don't ovulate naturally - due to start clomid soon too.

Good luck!

Sarah


----------



## bunny girl (Jul 3, 2003)

Hi Daisy

I come into the unexplained category too. 
And I am due (hopefully - if I get back from work in time to get my prescription) to start my first cycle of Clomid today too. I ovulate naturally, but my consultant said it may just give us the boost we need. She did say there was only a 3 or 4 percent chance of it helping though, and then it would be on to IVF. They don't offer IUI on the NHS here.

I have really regular cycles and, in 2 and a half years of charting, I don't seem to have had an anovulatory cycle. So I hope the Clomid doesn't mess everything up. I also hope I don't gt any major side effects - by day two I'm only just recovering from AF induced hysteria. If I move straight onto Clomid mood swings my other half will probably pack his bags!

I'm also a bit worried about the Clomid making my womb lining thin and drying up my CM, but it has to be worth a try!

It'd be great to keep in touch with you throughout this cycle if you want a buddy!

Bunny x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I don't have unexplained infertility...diagnosed severe endo when I was 19, have a bicornuate uterus & also blood clotting disorder discovered after numerous blood tests cos of 2 early mc's this year (before clomid)...I do ovulate naturally every month (consultant said that I may even release 2 eggs sometimes naturally as high progesterone level anyway)...I take 50mg clomid to boost things. So far I've released 2 eggs every cycle on clomid - this is my 4th.

Are you having any monitoring whilst on clomid eg scans to see how many follicles maturing, ready to release egg(s) and/or progesterone blood tests 7dpo (days past ovulation) to confirm ovulation.

Hope the clomid is treating you well & you're not suffering from  
Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## bunny girl (Jul 3, 2003)

Hi Daisy

Thanks for your PM! Hope your DH has recovered from his little binge. I'm sure a one-off session won't do any real harm. If he drank 7 pints every night however ...

So, how's thew Clomid treating you? I'm usually pretty resillient so wasn't really expecting any side effects at all. But I have to admitt I've not been feeling very good. I've been sleeping badly and have had a couple of waves of really intense sadness/panic. Never had anything like that before. I am also sitting at my desk at work right now feeling kind of queasy and shivery - not like me at all. Bleargh!

Doesn't exactly put you in the mood for !

Bunny x


----------

